# Paper Request



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone get me a copy of 

"Phylogenetic relationships among poison frogs of the genus Dendrobates (Dendrobatidae) : A molecular perspective from increased taxon sampling" ROBERTS J. L. ; BROWN J. L. ; VON MAY R. ; ARIZABAL W. ; PRESAR A. ; SYMULA R. ; SCHULTE R. ; SUMMERS K. Herpetological journal . 2006, vol. 16, no4, pp. 377-385

Thanks.
-mark


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll check the Harvard e catalog.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

IngentaConnect Phylogenetic relationships among poison frogs of the genus Dendro...


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you implying that I should pay $25?


JJuchems said:


> IngentaConnect Phylogenetic relationships among poison frogs of the genus Dendro...


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Or try inter-library loan. I was just providing a source for the paper.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

You can get that paper here:
Dendrobates.org - Publications

-Evan


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize all of those articles were available for free. Thanks a bunch!
-mark


----------

